

Has WordPress Lost its Magic? - Archetyped
http://archetyped.com/blog/has-wordpress-lost-its-magic/

======
russell
I tend to agree wit the article author. I dislike the decades long trend
towards low contrast icons, especially on keyboards and electronics. I
regularly stay at a hotel where the alarm clocks have a bright blue face with
black lettering. I cant read it in the middle of the night without putting my
glaces on. These may be fine from twenty-somethings, but when your eyes are of
the keypunch generation, they are illegible in low light.

------
win_ini
Interesting I clicked on this to tell me something magical about Wordpress
because all I think of it is the opposite of magical....it is confusing,
abstracted and clunky with "workarounds" everywhere that end up painting you
into corners too often (IMO)

~~~
krapp
I really, really, really wish the themes were simpler. And that it used
templating instead of having the php and html all mixed together. Which is
perfectly valid usage for php but still frustrating when you just want to deal
with changing the html around.

~~~
Archetyped
"True" templating would be very interesting in WordPress, and it's not
impossible that this may happen (someday). Nonetheless, a good theme author
would keep the intermingling of PHP in the HTML to a minimum.

~~~
krapp
There is, apparently a twig plugin. I couldn't actually get it to work though.

